#ubuntu-au 2010-12-13
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Any way to set as "away" in pidgin when i lock the screen in Ubuntu Desktop 10.10.
<kaushal> Thanks anyways
<kaushal> fixed it
<kaushal> http://costela.net/projects/awayonlock/
<kaushal> Any connection optimizer available in Ubuntu for playing YouTube Videos
<kaushal> YouTube Videos always stalls and starts again intermittently
<nisshh> kaushal, connection optimizer?
<kaushal> nisshh: hi
<nisshh> hey
<nisshh> kaushal, flash is known for being troublesome on linux
<kaushal> nisshh: yeah
<kaushal> Actually someone suggested to use htkl5
<kaushal> html5*
<nisshh> yeah
<kaushal> I am on Ubuntu 10.10 64 Bit Firefox
<nisshh> its not widespread enough for most people to use yet, youtube doesnt have all its videos in html5 format yet
<kaushal> yes
<nisshh> ah 64bit
<nisshh> 64bit flash is known to be crap
<nisshh> people always have problems with it
<nisshh> because adobe are lazy about 64bit lunix support
<kaushal> yes
<kaushal> nisshh: any workaround for playing YouTube Videos on Firefox ?
<nisshh> kaushal, hmm, html5 is your best bet, tbh, although there is an application that lets you download the video first and then play it, but a recent youtube update broke support for it
<nisshh> kaushal, have you tried other browsers? (chromium, opera, epiphany)
<kaushal> nisshh: ok
<nisshh> kaushal, if it doesnt happen in them, it may well be firefox
<kaushal> sure
<sagaci> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<nisshh> sagaci, thats the one, but a youtube update broke it
<sagaci> nisshh: how long ago
<sagaci> i use it a week or so ago
<nisshh> sagaci, like 2-3 days ago
<nisshh> sagaci, apparently the developer fixed it so you can download and play them, but seeking is still broken
<sagaci> yeah that's right
<sagaci> you just have to rebuild the indexes
<sagaci> i do it via vlc
<nisshh> ah ok
<head_victim> nisshh: I've had a bit of luck with 64 bit flash, google "flash 10 squared" which I think is their beta
 * nisshh googles
<head_victim> I haven't used it for too long but it's been going ok for me
<nisshh> hmm
<nisshh> head_victim, seems to just be flash with some run-time encoding enhancements, am i right?
<head_victim> No idea to be honest :D
<nisshh> hehe
<head_victim> You know me, end user only. 
 * nisshh jumps out of technical mode
<nisshh> yeah :)
<head_victim> Supposedly native 64bit though
<nisshh> yeah
<elky> I don't think there's been a special process for installing flash on 64bit for quite a while
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> elky, its just still really buggy i think
<nisshh> for some people anyway
<elky> I've had a 64bit laptop for almost 2 years and never had flash issues
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> its interesting how some people never have issues and yet some people have issues the second they start using it
<elky> you will have issues if you install both the adobe player and gnash. that seems to be the biggest problem i come across; people trying to preemptively fix what isn't broken
<nisshh> yeah
<jfer> What is the latest on those classroom sessions?
<nisshh> jfer, the ones i was organising?
<jfer> yes
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> they are still happening
<nisshh> but i have no date set yet
<nisshh> i have been sorting out a lot of other stuff recently, so havent had the time
<jfer> oh ok
<nisshh> but if i dont go on holiday on the 20th, it might be sometime around christmas
<nisshh> otherwise, it will be in january next year
<nisshh> jfer, there is a team meeting tomorrow night, are you coming?
<jfer> sounds good. i have been taking part in Daniel Holbach's videocasts
<jfer> yer i should be at tomorrow nights meeting
<nisshh> i see
<nisshh> jfer, i promise i will hold the sessions, i just dont know when :)
<nisshh> jfer, at the meeting tomorrow night i will ask around and see if i can russel up some attendance and interest
<nisshh> i see no point in running a session with 3 people attending, tbh
<jfer> agreed
<nisshh> jfer, that reminds me, i might add a topic for the meeting about choosing a topic for the first session :)
<nisshh> if that makes sense :)
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Official Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianinTeam/IRC  ||  Next Team Meeting: TONIGHT! Tues 14/12/10 2100 AEST (GMT+10) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings || Team home: http://ubuntu.org.au  ||  #ubuntu-au-chat now open for non-ubuntu discussions!  ||  Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-14
<jfer> hi. i am having some trouble changing my theme for the wiki to the newest one. can someone help me?
<nisshh> jfer, wiki.ubuntu.com?
<nisshh> gah!
<head_victim> jfer: you still need wiki help?
<gorilla> Did I miss the meeting?
<jfer> hi. i found that there was a bug with the wiki in changing themes.
<jfer> does anyone know of a fix?
<head_victim> jfer: ah not sure, link to the bug I can ask around?
<head_victim> gorilla: not yet, another hour
<gorilla> head_victim: heh.. typical.. still better than being an hour late :-D
<head_victim> gorilla: haha indeed
<jfer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/685436
 * gorilla will shut up now.
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> jfer, does that happen when changing to the 'light' theme or to any theme?
<head_victim> gorilla: glad you're here though
<nisshh> yeah]
<jfer> any theme
<head_victim> jfer: that's a login issue not a theme change issue
<nisshh> jfer, hmm, ok, its never happened to me
<head_victim> Make sure you're properly logged in (I had the same issue so I logged out of everything launchpad ish I was in then went back and completely relogged in) and it seemed to work
<nisshh> jfer, are you logged into the wiki properly when you try and change themes?
<jfer> yes
<nisshh> took the words right out of my mouth head_victim :)
<nisshh> jfer, try what head_victim is suggesting, that will probably work
<head_victim> nisshh: wikis are about the only thing I'm confident on :D
<jfer> ok
<nisshh> head_victim, hehe
<nisshh> head_victim, wiki's are just the thing you have the most experience with :)
<head_victim> nisshh: that is true
<nisshh> hehe
<head_victim> I can't do any real website stuff though but I can pretend I can with wikis.
<nisshh> haha
<nisshh> head_victim, oh cmon, html is easy :)
<head_victim> nisshh: htm what?
<nisshh> lol
<head_victim> :D
<nisshh> if you cant write basic HTML, you cant operate a car :)
<head_victim> I'm sure I could steal someone else's work and make it do something remotely like what I want to do, does that count?
<nisshh> brb, getting something to eat
<jfer> still doesn't work
<nisshh> head_victim, no, thats what darkrose would do :)
<head_victim> jfer: ok does it give you any errors logging in to the wiki?
<nisshh> jfer, make sure to log out of launchpad and the wiki, not just the wiki
<head_victim> I've pinged the person who wrote that bug report but he lives in Finnland from memory so probably not at his PC
<head_victim> jfer: still searching for answers mate, haven't forgotten. Let me konw if you find a fix so I can pass it on
<jfer> head_victim:thanks mate
<jellyware> is the meeting on now?
<head_victim> in 30 mins jellyware 
<jellyware> huh?  10pm?
<jellyware> thought it was 9:30pm
<head_victim> 9pm for gmt+10
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings for agenda items or to add your own :D
<nisshh> head_victim, looks like we might get a slightly better than normal turnout :)
<head_victim> nisshh: here's hoping
<jellyware> was'nt 9pm aest half an hour ago???
<nisshh> jellyware, 9pm AEST GMT+10 is in 22 minutes
<jellyware> confused
<nisshh> jellyware, you must be GMT + 11 if its nearly 10pm for you
<nisshh> jellyware, im in GMT + 8 and its only 6:30 :)
<nisshh> 6:38 to be exact
<jellyware> Its 9:38 in melb
<jellyware> but I thought I was living in AEST
<nisshh> no
<head_victim> Well you are but you have DST at the moment.
<nisshh> thats an hour before AEST
<head_victim> I hate timezones
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> oh i see, year
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> WA doesnt do DST now, we trialled it for 3 years but it fell through (again)
<jellyware> right
<nisshh> stupid damn politicians
<nisshh> :)
<head_victim> I don't get what the fuss is either way. It wouldn't change anything about my life except having to change every clock in the house twice a year.
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> But I am a Qld'er
<nisshh> head_victim, im a bit the same, i dont see the advantage of it
<nisshh> if there is one
<nisshh> head_victim, pm quickly?
<joey168> nisshh, yes, you look at least twice a year after your clock
<nisshh> joey168, is that the only advantage>
<nisshh> +?
<joey168> I guess, yes
<joey168> confusion
<nisshh> i se
<nisshh> see
<nisshh> grr
<nisshh> my spelling is bad today
<joey168> english spelling and grammar was never my strength
<head_victim> Ok it appears to be heading towards the scheduled time
<head_victim> Anyone else here or has everyone gone afk
<gorilla> head_victim: I'm still here.
<head_victim> *phew* starting to think I had network issues
<jellyware> I"m here
<jellyware> not sure how long I can hang about though
<head_victim> Ok I'll start the meeting
<head_victim> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 04:58. The chair is head_victim.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<gorilla> head_victim: in that case I wish I had stayed quiet.
<head_victim> If we can all just say something into the channel to register your attendance
<head_victim> gorilla: no banana for you
<jellyware> evening all
<gorilla> head_victim: had mango smoothie instead.
<gorilla> yes, evening all.
<head_victim> While we are waiting for people to show attendance if we can all look at the agenda at:
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings 
<head_victim> I realise it's a little later for those in the eastern states with DST so I thought I'd just ask if anyone had anything to bring up before they had to leave?
<nisshh> it seems not
<jellyware> only that I think these meetings used to be at 9:30pm
<head_victim> I just thought I'd check because I'd hate to miss someone's specific input because it was getting late.
<jfer> good evening
<jellyware> or even 9pm
<head_victim> jellyware: they are at 2100 just not including DST
<gorilla> jellyware: the times go messed up.. just roll with it.
<MoLE_> evening all
<head_victim> We could try and split the difference and hold them 30 mins earlier during DST if that helps, just if we have it too early those in the western states won't be home from work.
<nisshh> hey MoLE_ the meeting has started
<head_victim> MoLE_: welcome
<MoLE_> Sorry about being late
<head_victim> Ok being that no one has anything urgent before they leave I'll start off from the wiki agenda
<nisshh> head_victim, no, its 7pm here, there wont really be any issues
<head_victim> [TOPIC] Update on LCA2011
<MootBot> New Topic:  Update on LCA2011 
<head_victim> Basically I have had confirmation from the LCA organisers that we have been reserved a table.
<nisshh> MoLE_, your not, it started 2 minutes ago :)
<nisshh> awesome
<MoLE_> you stirrer nisshh 
<gorilla> head_victim: nice work.
<MoLE_> wd head_victim 
<jellyware> nice
<head_victim> Now what I need is to make sure that people register their interest at the wiki AND at the official event page 
<gorilla> MoLE_: don't feed the troll-ite.
<head_victim> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/587/detail/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/587/detail/ 
<nisshh> MoLE_, lol
<jellyware> where is it next year?
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane 
<gorilla> jellyware: brisbane
<gorilla> jellyware: be there or be absent.
<nisshh> head_victim, is registering our interest meaning that we are agreeing to be there?
<head_victim> nisshh: you might want to look at the options on the loco page I think there is an option to not attend
 * darkrose says something to prove she's here
<head_victim> darkrose: thanks
<nisshh> head_victim, ok, ill have a look
<jfer> has anyone requested a conference pack from Canonical yet?
<head_victim> With a lot of assistance from elky (ping!) we have put together a request for a conference pack
<head_victim> As an unofficial loco though we aren't entitled to much
<head_victim> to *as* much sorry
<elky> ohai
<head_victim> I will also be submitting a separate request to shipit to have some CDs to hand out, hoping that we get some.
<nisshh> cool
<head_victim> So what I really need assistance with now is making sure I'm not standing there alone all day talking to myself showing an empty table.
<gorilla> head_victim: I'll be attending the conference. Need to get away a little early as I have an evening engagement to attend. 
<head_victim> The organisers have placed an emphasis on "things you can play with" at the stands so I was hoping we'd have volunteers with laptops/netbooks willing to let people from the public "have a play" even if it is only on a livecd.
<MoLE_> head_victim, I'd be happy to donate some dosh to get some CDs sent out
<head_victim> gorilla: thats fine the open day goes from 1000 until 1600 :)
<joey168> head_victim, what are your ideas in regard to the display
<head_victim> MoLE_: it's not about the money, if we have to buy them it will be extravagantly expensive so I"m hoping shipit comes to the party.
<MoLE_> oh, ok
<head_victim> joey168: I will be printing out several posters from spreadubuntu
<head_victim> [LINK] http://spreadubuntu.org/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://spreadubuntu.org/ 
<MoLE_> cool
<head_victim> On A3 pages for the back of the stand, I was hoping people could contribute hardware for the table (thanks caryb for putting up something to start with)
<jfer> I think it would be cool if we could show off some of the new features coming in Natty in particular with Unity.
<head_victim> jfer: yes I agree.
<joey168> head_victim, you also want to show some PC's, laptops whatever with Ubuntu 
<head_victim> The issue we might face is that the table space will be limited so big bulky displays are probably out.
<joey168> nice and neat netbooks?
<head_victim> To get people interested I thought if we had 3 or 4 people with netbooks willing to walk around and engage people it might be useful as well
<gorilla> yes.. a projector is nice as it captures peoples attention.. but depends on the table.
<nisshh> a couple of netbooks and maybe a laptop or two would be the best bet
<head_victim> Unfortunately I have no hardware to speak of that would be suitable as the only laptop I have barely runs Lubuntu and consistently shuts down due to overheating.
<head_victim> gorilla: we need to specifically request projector space but we could have a floor pointing one?
<head_victim> nisshh: I agree. 
<head_victim> There is a place for all brainstorming and volunteering on the wiki link posted above.
<nisshh> yeah
<gorilla> head_victim: or possibly projecting onto the roof if it's low enough.
<head_victim> That about sums up what I wanted to report about the issue. I just want to keep the team informed as it will be a team effort and I'm hoping to see some of you all there.
<nisshh> cool
<joey168> the netbook I have is with Ubuntu Netbook and some business apps
<head_victim> Does anyone have any questions they can think of at the moment (if you think of them later, shoot to the mailing list!)
<jfer> does anyone have a touch device?
<nisshh> jfer, nice one
<head_victim> jfer: wouldn't appear so, maybe hit up the mailing list for a volunteer?
<bwright> Hello.
<nisshh> hey bwright
<MoLE_> jfer, I do, but it runs android
<head_victim> gday bwright
<nisshh> the meeting is on
<bwright> Right now?
<nisshh> yes
<nisshh> right now :)
<nisshh> bwright, it started 15 minutes ago
<head_victim> MoLE_: if it's able to run Ubuntu fairly well it might be worth having a tinker but as it's an Open Day and we're representing Ubuntu I think it will have to be specific. Maybe see if you can get Ubuntu on it?
<bwright> nisshh: So what are we all talking about?
<head_victim> bwright: if you need something non meeting related pop into -chat :)
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings
<nisshh> bwright, Linux.Conf.Au
<MoLE_> head_victim, I'll have a go
<head_victim> MoLE_: great, shoot the list an email with how it goes.
<jfer> yes i would be interested to hear
<head_victim> Ok, so it sound slike we have some good ideas coming up. Please everyone, add them to the wiki, email the list and lets get something happening.
<jfer> how does natty fit in with LCA?
<jfer> where will it be at in the release schedule?
<head_victim> jfer: LCA is January, Natty is April.
<head_victim> jfer: only alpha 1
<head_victim> Ok so we don't spend the whole meeting on the LCA would anyone be upset if we take further discussion to the list so that everyone can join in?
<nisshh> i think alpha 2 might be out around when LCA is on
<gorilla> perhaps have a laptop with Natty as a preview but only if it's realiable.
<elky> just a warning, the more of natty you show, the more you'll have people wanting. that. right. now. And breakages. Be careful to pretty much drown out the natty demo with non-alpha stuff
<gorilla> elky: point!
<head_victim> elky: good point, to be honest I don't think alphas are something we want to be showing to people who don't know Ubuntu
<elky> unless you want to personally hand hold everyone who'll take it on
<head_victim> They regularly crash, freeze, don't work and this changes on a daily basis.
<nisshh> head_victim, maybe have it there and whip it out if someone asks?
<joey168> I think people want to see what they can do with Ubuntu - Apps
<elky> nisshh, if they're actually interested in dev, they'll download. really
<head_victim> nisshh: possible, depends on the number of devices available on the day.
<elky> keep the message simple
<jfer> i think it is important that people can see where Ubuntu is headed
<nisshh> elky, im not talking about dev, im talking about showcasing whats coming soon
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah
<head_victim> jfer: agree but with the limited time of an Open Day I think maybe some screenshots printed out would be about all we could really achieve.
<elky> nisshh, that's like saying "here, look at this. but no you can't have"
<dejai> elky: That has worked for apple :-)
<nisshh> elky, no, its about "here look at this, this is whats coming soon"
<jfer> haha my thoughts exactly
<head_victim> Ok time to move on? (we can set up a specific LCA meeting if need be or continue on the list).
<nisshh> yeah, lets move on
<joey168> let's move on
<elky> nisshh, it's still not a good way to deal with newbies. they don't understand that they can't have it.. look you have it, why can't i!
<elky> it works great for you, why are you not giving it to me. i'll pay you!
<nisshh> elky, they CAN have it, they just shouldnt use it yet
<head_victim> [ACTION] Continue discussion on the mailing list and get brainstorming on the wiki
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Continue discussion on the mailing list and get brainstorming on the wiki 
<elky> nisshh, and you won't win that arguement
<nisshh> no, i wont, not with you
<head_victim> [TOPIC] Discuss current IRC structure - nisshh 
<MootBot> New Topic:  Discuss current IRC structure - nisshh  
<nisshh> right
<head_victim> nisshh: it is an open day not a tech day also
<nisshh> head_victim, fair enough
<nisshh> ok, so i added this topic in relation to one of the loco council's recommendations
<head_victim> nisshh: take it away
<head_victim> Link?
<nisshh> which was "sort out your irc structure, its confusing for newbies"
<nisshh> one sec ill find the link
<dejai> IRC is just a protocol it isn't hard to get into a chatroom press a button on a website.
<nisshh> dejai, not that sort of thing dude, and if you want to bash, please do so elsewhere
<head_victim> [LINK] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2010-May/006166.html
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2010-May/006166.html 
<dejai> I thought that was the issue.
<head_victim> found it nisshh 
<head_victim> dejai: I think it's more about the -au and the -au-chat separation
<nisshh> thats the one
<nisshh> thanks head_victim
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> so they were wondering why we had a seperate offtopic channel
<dejai> I can certainly see the need for one
<nisshh> and i want to put this up for discussion, because its evidently detracting from our main channel
<dejai> Been hanging out mainly in -au-chat for around two years it has nothing at all to do with ubuntu
<head_victim> [LINK] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2007-December/002653.html
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2007-December/002653.html 
<head_victim> That was the original reasoning
<nisshh> i find that much of the chat in -chat is somewhat ubuntu/linux related
<nisshh> yet people dont use the main channel
<nisshh> or rarely do
<dejai> Well from personal experience if there is a question about ubuntu it gets answered quick in -au
<dejai> And that is aided by the seperation imo
<nisshh> yeah, true
<nisshh> but many times i have seen people join the main channel, ask, not get a reply and quit
<head_victim> The question is if we combine the channels back into one it will mean ALL conversation is logged not just the loco related stuff
<nisshh> because people tend to watch -chat more
<MoLE_> nisshh, I agree
<nisshh> which i dont really see a problem with
<dejai> Get a lot of people interested in an irc channel it is bound to go off topic it is better to just keep one clean which would certainly be less confronting to new users as well
<nisshh> i mean, if you want to troll, go somewhere else, if you want to discuss something way offtopic, go somewhere else, but i think -au can be used for general chat
<dejai> Well it would just kill -au all together
<nisshh> no other loco that i know of, or Ubuntu team for that matter, has an offtopic seperate channel
<dejai> The best thing about -au is it is very straight forward.
<nisshh> dejai, but thats it, it isnt for a newbie
<MoLE_> Another key difference is that -chat isn't logged?
<head_victim> nisshh: both Ubuntu teams I'm somewhat involved in have offtopic channels though
<nisshh> MoLE_, correct
<nisshh> head_victim, some do yes, but most dont, and no other loco does to my knowledge
<dejai> Which is important to some people however you should assume everything is
<nisshh> so what do people think?
<dejai> Keep it the same.
<nisshh> head_victim, MoLE_, elky, darkrose, gorilla?
<darkrose> huh?
<head_victim> The main issue I see is that if we merge the channels some of the converstaion that currently occurs in -chat would not be acceptable in here.
<head_victim> If people were willing to put up with that then it might be feasible
<nisshh> darkrose, read the scrollback
<darkrose> it got split because people weren't willing to put up with it
<MoLE_> nisshh, probably lean towards a merge.  Much biggers locos than us only have one channel
<nisshh> yeah
<joey168> I think the biggest hurdel for newbies is the setup, we have to give more clear instructions
<nisshh> darkrose, that was back then though
<elky> I do not agree with any proposal to merge the channels or any proposal to log -chat.
<gorilla> I know that logging a channel is a bad idea as it tends to change the atmosphere. Sure it's worth logging the channe but not make it public.
<nisshh> elky, why?
<head_victim> gorilla: this room is publically logged and always has been
<darkrose> elky++
<elky> The channels have distinct purposes. There is no need for everything someone says on the internet to be archived forever.
<gorilla> head_victim: yes and I rarely come here ;-)
<dejai> Same I never am in ubuntu-au unless I want to talk about locos or have a question
<dejai> Or if I feel like answering questions
<nisshh> elky, so that outweighs the issue of -au being dead all the time?
<elky> We split the channels because people asking help were getting ignored and talked over by people who just wanted to chat rubbish about football etc
<elky> nisshh, it's only dead because people aren't thinking before asking things in -chat
<darkrose> which is what happens still if someone asks for help in chat most of the time
<elky> darkrose, exactly
<nisshh> hmm
<gorilla> But yes, the biggest stumbling block is the installation. It's intimidating to re-partition your hard drive and hope for the best.
<nisshh> should we put it to a vote here and now then?
<nisshh> or on the mailing list?
<elky> nisshh, i don't think so
<elky> the mailing list, sure.
<head_victim> nisshh: include the 2 links we've already put in this topic and then put in your comments and we'll see if anyone else has any other opinions we can discuss :)
<MoLE_> sounds fair - give those not here a say
<nisshh> fair enough, mailing list it is
<darkrose> yeah, give those who don't use irc a say on the irc chan's
<joey168> that's o.k.
<dejai> Or just make -au-chat not official
<dejai> Which would happen anyway? Or is the plan to lock people out of the channel
<nisshh> as a closing comment, i just dont think its right if some of you dont want anything to change for the benefit of the whole team
<head_victim> darkrose: not necessarily, just those that use them that aren't here now
<head_victim> dejai: the -chat channel is currently not logged and is about as unofficial as you can get while still maintaining attachment to the group.
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> as i see it, if you want to be offtopic more than the usual amount, there are better places
<dejai> I don't think the loco needs to officially maintain it
<elky> dejai, it does in that the ubuntu namespace is officially registered with freenode
<darkrose> so it comes down to "do we say they're merged, even if the merge is ignored by people that use the channels. or just keep it as is... which is basically the same thing anyway"
<nisshh> exactly
<dejai> elky: Fair enough
<simplechat> nisshh, I find #-au-chat to be invaluable for finding likeminded ubuntu using peoples :)
<simplechat> its full of win, in other words
<head_victim> [ACTION] nisshh to take IRC Channel discussion to be taken to mailing list to allow those not present to also discuss
<MootBot> ACTION received:  nisshh to take IRC Channel discussion to be taken to mailing list to allow those not present to also discuss 
<simplechat> nisshh, and I personally would feel great sorrow at its most premature destruction :(
<nisshh> simplechat, but almost everyone who sits in -chat also sits in the main channel, so nothing would change for you
<simplechat> nisshh, but you can't talk about random issues on the main chan
<dejai> Also a lot of -chat members don't subscribe to the mailing list they are ubuntu users that are casually attached to the loco in the sense they use the operating system
<simplechat> you can't get to know people
<darkrose> it's the almost that makes the difference
<nisshh> simplechat, general chat could be done in the main channel easily enough
<simplechat> not really
<dejai> Well it would
<simplechat> it just plain derails
<simplechat> it will derail serious conversation
<dejai> I am sure I would be banned within a day or two for off topic
<simplechat> dejai, same
<dejai> Or half the people would idle and never chat
<simplechat> nisshh, basically you need clear divisions
<dejai> and slowly leave.
<nisshh> i really dont get why we cant have one channel if every single other loco has just one, why is this such a big problem to everyone?
<dejai> Yes.
<simplechat> either this is for ubuntu related issues only and no random discussions
<elky> we could just enforce offtopicness in the offtopic channel, too.
<simplechat> or this will basically be full of randomness and nothing useful will happen here
<darkrose> there's casual chat happening in -chat now... for the pro-mergers do you really think this wouldn't interfere with the meeting?
<MoLE_> what do the other locos do?  Do they divide random chat from ubuntu core business?
<elky> MoLE_, many do yes
<MoLE_> elky, examples?
<dejai> Why do we need to follow other locos?
<nisshh> darkrose, everyone currently chatting in -chat is also part of the meeting, so no it wouldnt
<elky> german team, french team, etc
<head_victim> Is it a case of an understanding issue about what should be in what channel maybe nisshh or just the fact that 2 channels exist?
<MoLE_> dejai, we don't have to but looking at what other locos do is a good way of getting re-recognised
<darkrose> so it comes down to "do we say they're merged, even if the merge is ignored by people that use the channels. or just keep it as is... which is basically the same thing anyway"
<nisshh> head_victim, both really
<gorilla> nisshh: what about during the footy season/
<gorilla> ?
<nisshh> gorilla, then create #football :)
<gorilla> nisshh: I'm not discussing that silly round ball game.
<simplechat> nisshh, it boils down to conditioning. If you know that if you go to #ubuntu-au you'll get a good serious response to your question, that is where you'll go when you have a ubuntu related question. If it's just a place for random chatter, that is where you'll go for that.
<dejai> probably taken by something thinking of that other football
<simplechat> nisshh, you'll basically turn #ubuntu-au into #ubuntu-au-chat and destroy #ubuntu-au in the process
<nisshh> hmmm, i dont think so, no
<darkrose> simplechat++
<dejai> I have actually been told to go to -au when asking an ubuntu question
<dejai> simplechat++
<darkrose> that's why the split happened in the first place
<dejai> And I think most people know that
<head_victim> Well I think for tonight we should agree that we should all be more proactive about using the correct channels appropriately and assisting others to do the same. And bring up the issue of a merge on the mailing list in an appropriate manner that won't incite trolling/flaming
<simplechat> nisshh, which is why even on my small irc server, we have #beta and #beta-offtopic
<gorilla> I don't see the point of merging</devils advocate>
<simplechat> for the same reason
<nisshh> so at the very least we would need people to properly use each channel
<simplechat> head_victim++
<MoLE_> I think we can agree to disagree at this point and perhaps thrash it out on the mailing list.
<nisshh> agreed
<dejai> head_victim++
<darkrose> nisshh: at present, your the number one misuser of -chat as a support channel
<nisshh> ok
<head_victim> [ACTION] we should all be more proactive about using the correct channels appropriately and assisting others to do the same. And bring up the issue of a merge on the mailing list in an appropriate manner that won't incite trolling/flaming
<MootBot> ACTION received:  we should all be more proactive about using the correct channels appropriately and assisting others to do the same. And bring up the issue of a merge on the mailing list in an appropriate manner that won't incite trolling/flaming 
<head_victim> Moving on?
<nisshh> darkrose, i never said i was not misusing it, i think we all are
<gorilla> please do.
<head_victim> [TOPIC] nisshh - Discuss ways we can get the word out there about the LoCo
<MootBot> New Topic:  nisshh - Discuss ways we can get the word out there about the LoCo 
<nisshh> ok
<head_victim> nisshh: you again buddy :)
<nisshh> so this
<nisshh> is about using our social things more to promote the loco and get word out there
<nisshh> so our facebook and identica, etc
<nisshh> as well as people who post to  Planet Ubuntu (me and a few others as far as i know)
<head_victim> [LINK] http://planet.ubuntu.org.au/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://planet.ubuntu.org.au/ 
<nisshh> currently we dont use our social stuff to announce events about the loco or anything
<nisshh> head_victim, i meant the actual PU not the loco one, but yeah
<head_victim> nisshh: ah k, sorry
<nisshh> its ok :)
<head_victim> Thngs like http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au ?
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> that too i guess
<nisshh> events can be listed there i think
<head_victim> elky: any progress on having that page updated?
<nisshh> and there is also the fridge calendar
<head_victim> nisshh: we should have listed the meeting for starters.
<elky> eh?
<nisshh> head_victim, heh, +1
<head_victim> elky: it has next to nothing on it :/
<nisshh> so what do people think?
<head_victim> as far as resources and things go
<elky> head_victim, it looks to be getting info on there from the events. what else are you expecting?
<gorilla> Agreed... publish all related events no matter how trivial it may seem.
<head_victim> elky: there is no team information there, can we list the resources?
<nisshh> and then we have people on twitter who could retweet this stuff
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-michigan using that as an example, without the photos and things
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-michigan using that as an example, without the photos and things 
<head_victim> whoops didn't mean that to link :/;
<nisshh> haha
<elky> head_victim, i don't know how.
<nisshh> ok, so it seems no one is interested after crapping all over me, shall we end the meeting?
<gorilla> nisshh: I was going to save that untill after the meeting :-D
<sagaci_> how'd the meeting go
<nisshh> gorilla, fair enough, maybe in a pm so i dont get attacked :)
<MoLE_> seems a logical, sensible idead nisshh 
<head_victim> nisshh: it's a good idea, as co chairs would you be willing to help me add the meetings there monthly as a start?
<nisshh> head_victim, sure, i cant do facebook, but i can do identica and diaspora :)
<nisshh> by the way, who here is actually on facebook and willing to maintain our facebook page?
<head_victim> nisshh: sounds good. Might be worth shooting some examples to the mailing list to get people interested
<nisshh> that seems to be where a lot of people are these days
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah, will do
<gorilla> nisshh: I'm on facebook but not sure if I could run a page. I'm tapped out with a hackerspace web site atm.
<nisshh> gorilla, well, basically we just need two or three people to do status updates and post about events on it really, nothing special
<gorilla> nisshh: Ahhh. I could manage that :-)
<nisshh> gorilla, awesome, im not sure who created the original facebook page for the loco though, are you able to find that out?
<gorilla> nisshh: I'll have a dig around.
<gorilla> nisshh: It was Melissa Draper. Not sure if she is still active in any capacity.
<head_victim> gorilla: Melissa = elky 
<gorilla> there are 326 members.
<gorilla> head_victim: Ahhh. 
<gorilla> Sorry elky 
<MoLE_> lol
<elky> heh
<nisshh> gorilla, cool
<gorilla> MoLE_: I don't track real name to irc nick mapping very well.
<nisshh> im not sure if elky is the only one who can change that page or whatever, i dont use facebook and never will
<head_victim> [ACTION] Team to be more proactive about posting to social media to promote events and the team.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Team to be more proactive about posting to social media to promote events and the team. 
<MoLE_> gorilla, me either
<head_victim> [ACTION] Co-chairs to make sure all meetings are posted to loco.ubuntu.com events pages.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Co-chairs to make sure all meetings are posted to loco.ubuntu.com events pages. 
<nisshh> gorilla, can you and elky work that out then? maybe elky give page rights to you or something?
<elky> i didn't make the page afaik, so probably not me exclusively
<nisshh> ok, so it sounds like its no longer updated?
<nisshh> thought so
<gorilla> elky: We can discusss this outside of the meeting and have a "play" with it.
<elky> i don't think it was ever really closed?
<nisshh> head_victim, i think end the meeting :)
<gorilla> nisshh: the last event was the release part in April for sydney.
<gorilla> party*
<nisshh> gorilla, yeah, but if we make progress on some of our projects listed on the wiki we will have more to post/dent/tweet about
<head_victim> Ok, before I end the meeting is there any other topics people want brought up quickly?
<gorilla> nisshh: sure but in the meantime we can list future meetings.
<nisshh> gorilla, yes, of course
<jfer> I think that we should discuss further on the mailing list
<nisshh> jfer, yeah, im sending mails off now
<elky> head_victim, geekosophical.net/ubuntuau-bizcard.pdf
<head_victim> elky: ok so it's agreed, I suck. That looks great!
<head_victim> So endmeeting time?
<gorilla> elky: awesome.
<MoLE_> yes
<dejai> Oh yes I stumbled onto the meeting by accident.
<gorilla> head_victim: I have nothing more to say.
<MoLE_> Have a great Christmas everyone.
<MoLE_> Next meeting in the new year?
<gorilla> dejai: don't be afraid to stumble back sometime soon.
<elky> http://geekosophical.net/ubuntuau-bizcard.svg be the source
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://geekosophical.net/ubuntuau-bizcard.svg be the source 
<elky> ohmy, it grabs links automatically now?
<gorilla> elky: hehe
<darkrose> if the link is at the beginning of the post
<elky> the source will look stupid until you get the ubuntu fonts from font.ubuntu.com
<head_victim> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 06:09.
<head_victim> Ok no more accidental links :D
<head_victim> Thank you everyone for coming and thank you all for contributing.
<gorilla> Well done head_victim for chairing the meeting.
<jfer> yes thanks.
<jfer> I look forward to those mailing list discussions
<head_victim> gorilla: a pleasure as always, good to see people turning up
<elky>  hrm, actually, let me update that source & pdf
<elky> you'll loose tasmania if you take that to be printed as is
<sagaci> yeah sorry about that, ended up watching family guy and realised the meeting was halfway over when it finished
<gorilla> elky: but tasmania isn't reall part of Australia :-P
<elky> ssh, they haven't figured that out yet and still pay us tax
<gorilla> sagaci: I wish that was logged ;-)
<sagaci> gorilla: why
<gorilla> sagaci: it could have been a classic quote :-)
<sagaci> ahh ok
<dejai> Meeting over everyone back to -chat!
<gorilla> right.
<head_victim> elky: when you're done can I copy or even link to it on the artwork page?
<sagaci> ok, leaving serious channel now
<elky> head_victim, here, take an archive geekosophical.net/ubuntuau-bizcard.tar.gz
<elky> you should be able to upload files to the wiki
<head_victim> elky: yep that's how I've been doing it
<head_victim> I'm tempted to remove my poor attempt though so it doesn't look so bad beside yours
<elky> hehe
<elky> someone may prefer it
<head_victim> Well I'll remove the infringing COF though, don't want to get in trouble
<gorilla> I say leave it... It could be an inspiration for someone else.
<head_victim> gorilla: ok, I'll leave it. but yeah just modify it, apparently the transparency on the circle of friends I have used as a background infringes trademark policy.
<gorilla> head_victim: Ahhh. that's a problem then.
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Official Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianinTeam/IRC  ||  Next Team Meeting: Tues 11/01/2011 @ 2100 AEST (GMT+10) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings || Team home: http://ubuntu.org.au  ||  #ubuntu-au-chat now open for non-ubuntu discussions!  ||  Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists
<head_victim> Next meeting is January 11th :D
<gorilla> elky: When's a good time to discuss facebook page.
<gorilla> ?
<elky> another evening before next wednesday
<sagaci> gorilla: what better place than here, what better time than now?
<gorilla> elky: okay.. what about friday evening?
<elky> if i'm around. i'm often at the whim of the boss with the corporate credit card and a penchant for steak and wine
<gorilla> sagaci: because it's nearly midnight here and I am coming off the tail end of some bug.
<elky> it's a hard life, i know
<elky> but someone has to do it.
<gorilla> heh. Have a stake and whine for me also then :-)
<sagaci> steak tried emulating and kerplunked
<gorilla> elky: I have pm'ed you for further discussion, so it's out of this channel
<head_victim> Well I have to trundle, thanks everyone for contributing and I look forward to seeing progression.
 * gorilla salutes head_victim 
<head_victim> gorilla: good to see you volunteering as well ;)
<head_victim> (wiki page update)
<gorilla> head_victim: the wiki page update was the reason that i was quiet during the meeting.
<darkrose> oh wow nisshh, could you have made that mailing list post sound any more like you're a bratty child upset 'coz he didn't get his way?
<nisshh> darkrose, no, i was saying that i refuse to partake in any issues and i will no longer bring any issues up because its clear people dont want stuff fixed
<nisshh> obviously no one is replying because you all agree i shouldnt
<sagaci> eh, looked like i missed a decent meeting
<darkrose> nisshh: it's not broken, therefore it won't get fixed
<nisshh> darkrose, i dont care about myself in all of this, im doing it for the loco, but evidently everyone else just likes shitting on my face about issues that are important and need sorting out
<nisshh> sagaci, you didnt miss anything dude :)
<head_victim> elky: that really large version of the business card is probably a good poster idea actually btw. I might steal it for that (unless you want to make it even bigger? Thinking A3 or A2 size)
<elky> head_victim, what poster size? that was an au/nz biz card canvas
<head_victim> elky: from comments last night I thought one of the links you did was accidentally done on a larger size.
<elky> no, the cards were susceptible to being ruined by printers need for bleed
<head_victim> Ah sorry misunderstood then
<head_victim> I was just looking at it full screen thinking it was quite an informative way of displaying team info, even at a large size
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-15
<elky> yep, no problem with that
<elky> the dimension ratios will be different, but svg stretches, you just need to play. also, you'll need to re-do the dots for a poster
<head_victim> Most of the stuff I was going to print off spreadubuntu is non specific to the team, more just Ubuntu promotional but that would make a good centre piece to tie it all together.
<elky> head_victim, i'll stretch it out tonight if you don't figure how inkscape works before then
<head_victim> elky: thanks I'm j hust heading off to work
<head_victim> I was going to have a play later on if you don't get to it beforehand
<sagaci> hey #-au, i'm looking to install the desktop version of ubuntu with all the bells and whistles of a desktop but then somehow tell it not to run gnome/X on startup, rather wanting to manually type startx if I want a GUI, any half-easy way of accomplishing it?
<Blank__> sagaci, there is probably a way to do it, but I don't know - it would probably have something to do with rc.d scripts
<gggs> sagaci: You'll probably need to disable gdm
<sagaci> it's just that i've tried doing it via installing the server version and then installung ubuntu-desktop and there was a lot of things I had to add to match the functionality of an ubuntu-desktop.iso install
<gggs> If you disable/remove gdm it should boot to cli
<sagaci> yeah i'll try that tomorrow
<gggs> I used to do that with an old laptop, X took a while to start. If boot time is an issue though, you could probably use xfce/etc
<sagaci> meh, kind of. But if I have a DE, I want it to be usable and decent to look at
<gggs> sagaci: What sort of system is it?
<sagaci> desktop, everyday use computer
<sagaci> but I find myself using cli things like irssi, mplayer, lynx, etc
<nisshh> sagaci, use the ubuntu minimal iso, it leaves you in terminal and you can install gnome/x/kde/whatever only if you want to
<sagaci> nisshh: yeah, but then you have to manually configure and set up sound, etc. Correct?
<nisshh> sagaci, possibly yeah, or you could do what i do and install stock ubuntu and just use 6 terminals :)
<sagaci> in the future when there's a metapackage for all sound devices, I'll go sudo apt-get install sound
<sagaci> but then you have the increased boot time, nisshh 
<nisshh> true
<nisshh> but i leave my pc on for like 5+ days, so i dont reboot that often
<gggs> I suspend my laptop, it boots in < 5 sec
<gggs> might do a full shutdown once a week or two after updates
<nisshh> gggs, you mean it resumes, not boots
<nisshh> :)
<gggs> nisshh: you're right
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> im always right :)
<nisshh> heh, just kidding
<gggs> habit
<nisshh> heh
<gggs> I'm always right too.
<nisshh> lol
<gggs> if we're both right then propositional logic must be wrong, including the logic I used to determine that
<nisshh> lol
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-16
<sagaci> argh, the aarnet mirror looks to be down
 * nisshh checks
<nisshh> yeah, partially by the looks of it
<nisshh> just give it a few hours
<sagaci> would use the internode mirror but i'm getting 50kBs
<sagaci> ahh, iinet mirror to the rescue
<nisshh> heh
<bradm> aarnet mirror's been taken out of rotation, no power in their DC
<bradm> will be back when they have power
<sagaci> bradm: any rough ETA? hours, days, a week?
<bradm> sagaci: no idea, thats all they passed onto us
<bradm> they're no longer au.archive until they let us know further
<sagaci> who's us? ubuntu-au?
 * bradm <- sysadmin at Canonical.
<sagaci> righteo
<nisshh> bradm, oh really? wow, ok
<bradm> mirror.aarnet's back, btw
<nisshh> oh ok
<nisshh> thanks for the heads up bradm :)
<bradm> no worries
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> where do i copy the unbuffer shell script ?
<kaushal> I mean so that its available for all users
<kaushal> I did install expect and expect-dev
<nisshh> kaushal, system wide scripts go in /usr/bin, local user scripts for individual users go in /home/username/bin
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> what about /usr/sbin ?
<kaushal> and /bin and /sbin ?
<nisshh> kaushal, they are different, they are irrelevant for what you want
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> nisshh: Thanks
<nisshh> np :)
<head_victim> nisshh & bradm: we just had some major electrical storms in Brisbane and Sydney so I'd say that was the cause (it's why I dropped off as well :/)
<nisshh> head_victim, ah ok
<head_victim> I'm on my wireless wan as my cable went down as well
<nisshh> oh very crazy :)
<head_victim> Thank goodness for dual wans :)
<nisshh> heh
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-17
<sagaci> I just edited grub to go to a text environment first, works great
<head_victim> sagaci: glad to see you got it to where you needed it
<head_victim> I cheat and use start up manager (a gui for grub conf)
<sagaci> i use that just to change the grub resolution
 * nisshh prefers to get down and dirty in the config files
<nisshh> sagaci, well done :)
<sagaci> all I had to do was edit /etc/default/grub and append text to GRUB CMD something
<sagaci> and voila
<head_victim> I was just getting to know grub and then they went to grub2 and I had to start over
<nisshh> yeah
<sagaci> boots fast and gnome is only a startx away
<sagaci> head_victim: me too
<sagaci> don't like the grub2 configuration things
<nisshh> i actually rather like the way you configure grub2
<nisshh> it keeps it all seperate and simple to find
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah that's something I'll learn when I need to. I prefer to have the grub screen show for 5 sec every bood (I only reboot every 6 months or so except for power fails)
<nisshh> i think many people just got annoyed because it was all different
<sagaci> well i use it also to boot into windows automagically on some systems (aka older relatives)
<sagaci> but I liked with grub that you could easily rename entries
<sagaci> so if you wanted to, you could call your ubuntu entry "OMG cool operating system" if you wanted to
<sagaci> with kernel 2.6.32 etc
<head_victim> I'm sure you can with start up manager as well
<sagaci> not really, it only does a couple of things
<nisshh> im fairly sure thats possible with grub2 still
<head_victim> sagaci: you're right, my bad
<nisshh> in the list of entries each one can be given a name
<head_victim> But yeah you should still be able to change it on the cli
<head_victim> Pretty sad if you can theme it but not change the entries
<sagaci> probably, that's just another thing to learn and tweak
<sagaci> another thing to add to my post install list
<nisshh> hehe, yeah
<head_victim> Heh I'm working throuhg a very thick book for my server so I can do all the stuff I need to without forgetting stuff and dodgying it up.
<head_victim> To date my theory has been "lets just make it do what I want now" rather than "lets find the best way to do it".
<nisshh> something i started doing recently was to use a VCS to keep my config files between fresh installs its really handy
<nisshh> head_victim, lol
<head_victim> So now I'm taking my time and getting stuff done "right"
<head_victim> Lets just hope my hdd doesn't fail between now and then when I get it on the raid.
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> head_victim, looks like my local computer store are dropping their prices again, the Antec 600 is down from $190 to $106 :)
<nisshh> plus a whole heap of new stuff is in and other stuff has dropped in price too
<head_victim> Nice work, now you just have to get the cash ;)
<nisshh> yeah lol :)
<nisshh> easier said than done :)
<head_victim> Yeah like I said if it's more than a month away looking at prices is almost a waste of time.
<nisshh> although i do have an income now, so im getting there
<head_victim> I'm trying to throw together a P4 3.0 HT PC for the wife for her sewing room.
<nisshh> head_victim, oh yeah, im just curious to see where stuff is at, what new stuff there is, etc :)
<nisshh> oh yeah
<head_victim> Hah I gave up on that long ago, kept feeling like I was misisng out on so much stuff when realistically my quad core q6600 will do my needs for some years to come.
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> I'd definitely never get anything but a quad core again though, so much handier for VM machines.
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> i will get a quad if i can i think, its well worth it
<head_victim> I'd seriously consider a previous generation quad over a current dual but yeah, I'm not likely buying a pc anytime soon.
<nisshh> yeah
<chesty> what's the ubuntu/gnome way of integrating with gmail, specifically new mail notification
 * iflema evolution (ALWAYS) on/in the taskbar... thunderbird and one of the systray addons/plugins works well....
<chesty> evolution and thunderbird are out, I want to use the web interface to gmail
<iflema> chesty: gm-notify ??
<iflema> thats in Universe ^^
<chesty> yeah, i did a apt-cache search gmail, and that came up, and I installed it. but there are 10 other packages and I don't want to have to install each one to test it out
<chesty> for something that claims to be highly ubuntu integrated, being in universe is telling
 * iflema drops penutbutter toast facedown :(
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-18
<head_victim> chesty: I use Gnubiff now I use it on lxde and I have also used "mail notification" when I was using it with gnome. Both are pretty customisable and the mail notification is a system tray icon.
<head_victim> In case you were still looking and after experience.
<head_victim> Can anyone please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Artwork and see if the busienss card looks ok? When I open the file locally it works fine but when I look at it in my webbrowser it appears to chop some of the ubuntu logo in the top right hand corner off
<bwright> Hey how do I boot ubuntu into root terminal at startup? iirc it can be done with physical access to the machine. Need to add myself to the sudoers file
<MoLE_> bwright, this can be done from "recovery mode" .  Hold down esc at boot to get the grub menu and you can then pick recovery mode.
<bwright> Cheers
<MoLE_> welcome
<bwright> There goes my 200 day uptime :(
<MoLE_> you were going to reboot anyway weren't you ...
<MoLE_> may as well update the kernel as well.
<bwright> Local box so I was not too concerned about it
<MoLE_> enjoy then...
<bwright> mmm pressing escape results in constant beeping
<MoLE_> ow.
<MoLE_> Wait until after POST perhaps?
<bwright> I think it is server addition
<bwright> soor edition
<bwright> ok grub loading.
<MoLE_> cool
<bwright> Still beeping :/ But hopefully grub gives me some love
<MoLE_> which version?  Hardy, Lucid or Maverick?
<bwright> 9.10
<MoLE_> Karmic?  interesting.
<bwright> It is just a hack box.
<bwright> Read doco going to try get it working
<MoLE_> I think from Lucid onwards, you need to hold down shift for the grub menu (grub2 vs grub1)
<bwright> This is funny
<bwright> I am logged in as root
<bwright> But every second line it then prompts me for a user and password
<bwright> it seems the login term has bleed into the stdout of this screen
<MoLE_> weird.
<MoLE_> big keyboard buffer
<bwright> got just enough time to adduser name admin
<bwright> :p
<MoLE_> wd
<bwright> I am probably going to run an upgrade on it.
<bwright> pew pew it is all working after a lot of beeping thanks MoLE_ 
<MoLE_> sounds like hours of fun np bwright 
<chesty> head_victim: ta
<elky> head_victim, geekosophical.net/ubuntuau-bizcard.tar.gz should have the fixed images. let me know if the image is still not embedded properly
<head_victim> chesty: no worries
<head_victim> elky: thanks
<head_victim> elky: am I allowed to put that on the wiki or did you want to do the honours?
<elky> head_victim, you can, i'm working on a poster sized version for you
<head_victim> elky: awesome
<elky> head_victim, ok, geekosophical.net/ubuntuau-poster.tar.gz and if you grab geekosophical.net/ubuntuau-bizcard.tar.gz again it should be moar improved with svg dots instead of the embedded bitmap, and a bit more orange at the top.
<head_victim> elky: thanks heaps, I'll upload to the wiki shortly. I have just composed an email to the list
<elky> i'll stop playing with it now or i'll be telling you i improved it moar every 5 minutes
<head_victim> Hahaha yeah I'm a bit like that. I wrote up my resume this afternoon
<elky> how many times?
<head_victim> Hah well I already had all the content written up but wording and visual stuff still took over 4 hours
<elky> because you rewrote it all again? :P
<head_victim> Several times
<elky> hehe
<head_victim> My wiki page made it on there though
<head_victim> elky: how about we leave the card as single sided?
<head_victim> Or do you think it adds enough to justify inclusion?
<elky> head_victim, im in part mind about it. you're looking at getting an awful lot more cards than you're going to be using at this event, at a significant cost to yourself. I'd say just go single side
<head_victim> Ok well I'll get both priced and see how it ends up
<head_victim> Ok both up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Artwork now, thanks heaps
<head_victim> MoLE_: might be a good place to add your poster to if you're interested when you get a chance.
<MoLE_> thanks head_victim will do
<gorilla> Hi All, Just wondering if it is too early to make mention of Ubuntu having a table at the Linux.Conf.Au 2011 open day?
<head_victim> gorilla: we have one int he works already :)
<nisshh> gorilla, i think head_victim confirmed at the last meeting that the LCA organisers had reserved us a table
<nisshh> lol, too quick for me :)
<gorilla> soory.. I meant on facebook.
<gorilla> sorry rather.
<nisshh> oh ok
<nisshh> :)
<head_victim> Nah go for it. 
<nisshh> gorilla, my bad, i didnt understand what you said at first :)
<gorilla> I was in the IRC channel last tuesday for the meating^wmeeting. ;-)
<gorilla> nisshh: it's okay.. I should have been more consise at this hour.
<nisshh> gorilla, no, it was me, i just got back from a party with 2 beers and a wine in me :)
<nisshh> not that im drunk, just a bit out of it :)
<gorilla> your buzzed :-)
<nisshh> head_victim, as soon as blahdehblah gets on irc next, ill be sorting out the website with him too :)
<nisshh> gorilla, hehe :)
<head_victim> Just mention how the planning is going on the social media, get people signing up to the event on the wiki and or http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/587/detail/
<head_victim> nisshh: sounds good :)
<nisshh> gonna see whats going on with the new branding/theme and also get some good content and info on their and get existing content organised
<head_victim> Sure, content is always good
<gorilla> Facebook event added for the Ubuntu table at LCA2011!
<head_victim> I'm not sure how stable the new light theme is in drupal but I haven't really looked into it.
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah, thats what i heard, but that was a while ago, gonna see what what now
 * nisshh just dented about LCA :)
<gorilla> nisshh: excellent!
<nisshh> gorilla, hehe, just starting to get the word out there, hoping to get some response to it ;)
<gorilla> nisshh: it's a matter of momentum... Difficult to get the ball rolling initially but gets easier.
<nisshh> gorilla, yeah, exactly, good to see you doing the same on facebook :)
<gorilla> nisshh: Some people watch something happens, some make it happen, others say what happened. :-)
<nisshh> gorilla, hehe, ill drink to that! :)
<gorilla> I prefer to be in the middle group.
<nisshh> so do i :)
<gorilla> :-D
<nisshh> gorilla, in the ubuntuaustralia group on identica, its mostly just me and somewhat quail denting to the group :)
<gorilla> Actually that's not quite true. I'll give it some time for someone to volunteer themselves, but if there is more talk than action, I'll take up the task myself.
<nisshh> yeah
<gorilla> nisshh: Ahhh.
<gorilla> email announcement of event is now on facebook has been sent.
<nisshh> gorilla, kind of sad considering there are about 8 of us using identica :)
<gorilla> heh :-)
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-19
<taraduffy> Hi folks, I am trying to connect to a Telstra 3G and having problems, can anyone advise please?
<taraduffy> it just tries, and then says 'disconnected'.
<dkg779> I need some help with a Lucid install on my computer, it is down to a graphics driver of some kind is my guess but when I install it I need to choose other options, turn stuff off for it not to power down the screen and then this time when I tried to install it went through until the reboot when before the ubuntu screen comes up is it flashes with a quick gefource tnt something and then the screen powers down
<dkg779> this is actually a fairly nice computer but the graphics aren't playing nice
<head_victim> What model video card?
<dkg779> ONBOARD nvidia geforce 6150le
<dkg779> it is a compaq tower
<dkg779> hi head_victim
<dkg779> ignore the tnt part I think I was going off memory
<head_victim> Tried nomodeset?
<dkg779> I selected them all, could that be a problem ?
<head_victim> Selected all what?
<dkg779> in the menu where nomodeset is F5 on install I think ? only one I did not select was free software only
<head_victim> There is soem info at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<dkg779> kk thankyou
<head_victim> See if any of that looks useful
<dkg779> yeah no, I don't get the grub loader as it is dedicated ubuntu, I still tried pressing e during boot and no joy
<head_victim> grub is for Ubuntu. You might need to press and hold right shift to get it up after installation
<dkg779> ok it is installed now, can I do that during boot, or do I need to reinstall ?
<dkg779> ok, I thought grub was used when there was a windows dual boot, I should not assume LOL
<head_victim> After the bios press and hold the right shift until the grub menu shows
<dkg779> ok brb going to other computer
<dkg779> ok, did what you said, went back to the site you linked to me and it is the first time that pc has had lucid go to the desktop..... Thankyou very much head_victim
<dkg779> now I will remember the right shift key trick
<head_victim> I just hope it works
<dkg779> well it is up and running now, I'll reboot it brb\
<dkg779> it reverted back and did not tell me how to save the changes in grub, do I change something when Ubuntu is running at desktop level
<dkg779> ?
<dkg779> For those of you who do not know what to do next, in the taskbar click  on System->Administration->Hardware drivers, and select and  activate the nvidia current driver if you have an nvidia card like I do.  The driver will be downloaded and activated automatically, and you will  be prompted for a reboot.
<dkg779> sorry rtfm lol
<head_victim> No worries mate
<dkg779> system -> admin -> Hardware drivers then select current driver is what I have done for the benefit of the log and those needing help
<dkg779> I will reboot and confirm that though head_victim
<dkg779> I know I should google this stuff head_victim but there is alot of wrong information out there too, thankyou for your time it is looking very promising.... 5 months I have not got lucid running
<dkg779> how is the house going ?
<head_victim> ONly the study to paint inside nw
<dkg779> still getting an error but it booted to desktop, so I'll deal with that another day
<dkg779> wanna help me finish my house head_victim ?
<dkg779> it is a minature qld'er LOL
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-12
<sagaci> head_victim: topic needs to change, in regards to the next meeting
<gorilla> sagaci: perhaps the channel topic should not have a date in it ;-)
<sagaci> it's handy
<gorilla> sure, but how difficult is it to look up a web site or ical file?
<sagaci> should just have no topic
<sagaci> I mean how hard is it to find all the links in the topic using google
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 08/01/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/212/detail/ | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> Oh I should update the link as well.
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 08/01/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://is.gd/TOw5Ei | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> I shortened the ml link as well.
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-13
<bwright> #haskell
<bwright> mt.
<sagaci> head_victim: just ping when you're done at the meeting and updated the list
<head_victim> sagaci: will do, might not be too far away as I don't think we have either the applicants or board members present :/
<sagaci> summer festivities
<head_victim> Maybe
<head_victim> If we had quorum I'd ask you if you wanted to apply tonight (assuming that's what you were wanting the wiki page for) but as we don't have quorum I'll have to leave it sorry.
<sagaci> nah, I just wanted to know so I could add my name to the list for the Jan meeting
<sagaci> what's quorum, 4?
<head_victim> Yeah I think that's about it
<head_victim> Ok done with the main wiki, just writing up the report
<sagaci> done
<head_victim> sagaci: no link to your wiki?
<head_victim> Hmm actually, the example doesn't have a wiki link either. Interesting.
<head_victim> Oh yes it does, I'm too tired apparently ;)
 * head_victim goes to sit in his corner again.
<sagaci> yeah I changed it when I submitted
<sagaci> head_victim: I looked over http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/12/13/loco-council-goings-on-in-12-04/, specifically points #1 and #3
<head_victim> Yeah it's the same thing as always gets brought up.
<head_victim> My theory is I have no issues with local groups meeting under the banner but we just don't have the number of active members to start breaking up the teams into smaller ones. It might work for teams with large numbers of active particpants though.
<sagaci> yep, I'm not suggesting that we split, it's more of a long term goal to build up the states
<sagaci> ubuntu-au-nsw, ubuntu-au-qld, etc
<head_victim> Yeah, they don't seem to understand that despite being as large (approximately) as the US our combined population is less than some US states alone
<sagaci> ha, oh wow, precise open for translation
<sagaci> 20k strings :/
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Please suggest about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2011-December/006016.html ?
<head_victim> kaushal: is there even a question in that email?
<kaushal> head_victim: apologies
<kaushal> I am using PXE server to install 10.04.3 on one of the box and i am stuck with that message 
<kaushal> head_victim: shall i pastebin the screenshot ?
<head_victim> Ah, I probably have no idea how to help but I would suggest you make sure your questions are easy to understand when asking for help.
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-14
<kaushal> head_victim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/548617
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 546929 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "duplicate for #548617 most PATA/SATA modules missing in Lucid netboot" [Critical,Fix released]
<head_victim> That bug states that there is a fix released, have you tried the suggested fix?
<kaushal> head_victim: nope
<kaushal> i dont see the fix being released as per the bug 548617
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 546929 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "duplicate for #548617 most PATA/SATA modules missing in Lucid netboot" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546929
<kaushal> has it to do with debian installer ?
<head_victim> It's a duplicate of another bug and the other bug is marked fix released.
<head_victim> I'd suggest downloading the latest install iso for 10.04 (I think they're up to 10.04.3?) and trying that
<kaushal> head_victim: ok
<kaushal> head_victim: as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/null/+bug/546929 comment #10 
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 546929 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "most PATA/SATA modules missing in Lucid netboot" [Critical,Fix released]
<kaushal> please suggest 
<head_victim> That was over a 18 months ago though
<head_victim> It has been marked as fixed on the 30th of March 2010
<kaushal> head_victim: got disconnected
<kaushal> head_victim: please suggest further
<ajcullen> Hey sag 
<ajcullen> Got time for that ubuntu install? 
<sagaci> not really, have a few moments, later this evening?
<devilmaycare> okay cool mate
<devilmaycare> what time do u reckon
<devilmaycare> i am EST
<sagaci> i'm aedst
<sagaci> so 7:36 here now... maybe around 9pm
<sagaci> 90 mins
<devilmaycare> oh me too sorry i am in hobart
<devilmaycare> cool man not a probs
<devilmaycare> excuse my multiple nicks i have irc open twice
<vadi2> hey guys
<vadi2> new to aus, what would be good resources for me to obtain parts for a computer? my 3-4 year old system76 laptop's hinge broke, looking at replacing it and building a desktop as well
<sagaci> new desktop or from spare parts
<devilmaycare> have you got the part numbers?
<devilmaycare> whats the model number for your laptop?
<head_victim> vadi2: actually system76 ship to Australia now apparently. So if all you're after is parts I'd contact them directly. If you're after building a desktop I'd recommend Computer Alliance (It looks like you're in Brisbane from your host?) on logan road in Mt Gravatt.
<vadi2> head_victim: Yeah I'm the guy with the girl who came to the latest party
<vadi2> you gave us a ride!
<head_victim> I thought so but didn't like to assume ;)
<vadi2> sagaci: new desktop
<vadi2> devilmaycare: compal fl90
<vadi2> don't have the part number, didn't take it off yet, but it's the right hinge that just snapped when I was pushing the sceen back :(
<head_victim> Computer Alliance aren't the really cheap and nasty type but they do give good service and great after sales support in my experience (I've been buying there over 10 years). If you're after cheap and nasty look up umart or msy
<sagaci> vadi2: depends what you're going to use the new desktop for
<vadi2> sagaci: skyrim in wine on highest settings, how about that?
<vadi2> also, I'd like a dual-user environment later down the track
<devilmaycare> http://www.itspares.com.au/index.php?route=common/home
<sagaci> vadi2: are you dual-booting with windows
<devilmaycare> 
<devilmaycare> http://www.sparepartswarehouse.com/Compaq,Prosignia-190,470003-077,Laptop,Parts.aspx
<vadi2> sagaci: no, not dual booting
<sagaci> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24749&iTestingId=67658
<vadi2> Yeah, gold rating
<sagaci> your kilometreage may vary
<head_victim> Hah someone has their enAU l10n hat on ;)
<ajcullen> Sag I am just walking home
<ajcullen> Ready to do ubuntu install soon? 
<sagaci> not right this moment
<sagaci> ...
<ajcullen> Okay...let me know when... 
<ajcullen> How d up go with those sites vadi? 
<ajcullen> Anyone got ubuntu on a tablet? 
<head_victim> ajcullen: not yet, I wish I had a tablet to see if it worked ;)
<ajcullen> Yer... I'm soil in the process of checking that my XOOM is running right after root
<ajcullen> Still*
<ajcullen> I am walking home xoom in hand talking on irc lol 
<head_victim> Nice work :)
<head_victim> Welcome back vadi2 
<ajcullen> Trying not to get owned by lamp posts and the like 
<vadi2> allo!
<ajcullen> Hey man 
<ajcullen> How u go with the links? 
<vadi2> yep saw them
<vadi2> Now to research on what products are trustworthy
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-15
<head_victim> Emails sent to humbug and linux-aus mailing lists about the installfest :)
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-17
<sagaci> head_victim: installfest info drafted on u.org.au
<sagaci> just basic details and links to the loco.ubuntu.com event
<head_victim> sagaci: thanks, I was going to basically copy/paste the loco.u.c one
<head_victim> sagaci: although it probably would have taken the same time to write one up as it did to write that email to the list :/
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> but ubuntu.org.au might reach to different pass-by users
<head_victim> Indeed, and, the person doing the upgrade has gotten over their illness so we're back on deck for the upgrade Monday.
<sagaci> and they don't have access to post content to the site though
<head_victim> Neither did you until you asked ;)
<sagaci> but still I wasn't seeking access, I just wanted someone to post it for me
<sagaci> which is probably what they wanted too
<sagaci> we're actually 10508 remaining strings, rather than the statistics say
<head_victim> Well that's not a bad thing :) Hardly anything left to do
<head_victim> I keep meaning to get back to setting up for the bzr stuff for launchpad but I've been on holidays and been busier doing stuff around the house than if I'm at work :/
<sagaci> hopefully it's slightly better weather than last year
<head_victim> Yeah, fingers crossed there is slightly less flooding
<sagaci> head_victim: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1463/detail/
<sagaci> I'll need to change the time
<sagaci> doneskies
<head_victim> Signed up as a maybe :) No idea what I'll be up to at that stage :D
<sagaci> at least it's on the radar
<head_victim> Yep :)
<head_victim> Playing with the idea of trying to set up the new site as any authenticated user can create content but not publish it.
<sagaci> 9999 to go
<head_victim> 9999 translation strings on launch-pad, 9999 translations strings, take one down, edit the string, 9998 translations strings on launch-pad.
<sagaci> that'd be much better of a song if launchpad was launchypad
<head_victim> Raise a bug? ;)
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-18
<snoopyau> Hi
<sagaci> hi
<snoopyau> Hi . Could anyone help me with a issue Im having with Ubuntu 10 LTS 64bit . I have an Nvidia 560ti and an Asus 27" MT276H LCD. I managed to get the drivers via the Update program but it ends up chucking a whobbly and wants to reset config to backup . I cant choose any decent res above 800x600. Im unsure if its a driver issue for the LCD or the Video Card or both
<head_victim> snoopyau: it's unlikely to be a driver issue with the monitor it sounds more like an issue with the video card driver.
<head_victim> So in your system admin > administration > hardware drivers menu, what comes up? Is the driver activated or not?
<head_victim> There are a couple of solutions on the forums but I don't know how accurate they are
<head_victim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846322
<head_victim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1766510
<head_victim> Personally I'd try the PPA version first because that will update easier in the future
<snoopyau> Thanks , sorry was afk
<head_victim> snoopyau: no worries, I'm in and out of here as well, let us know if it works
<snoopyau> Saw those 2 ones already
<snoopyau> I might just download Lubunut 10.x lts and give it a go 
<snoopyau> The problem I find with nvidia drivers is often you have to drop to command line and type stuff, which doesnt help if your in firefox reading about it
<snoopyau> unless you can make a batch script 
<head_victim> I've never needed cli for nvidia :/ Mine always just work
<snoopyau> Nvidia drivers seem like a huge headache in linux, why cant it be easy like windows, download a driver, add it to the device manager and reboot
<snoopyau> Maybe the nvidia 64bit drivers dont support the 560ti
<snoopyau> i might have to go back to 32bit
<head_victim>  So you've tried both the PPA and the drivers off the website?
<head_victim> Also the command to ignore the edid and set the resolution looks like it mighit be worth a shot
<snoopyau> Ive tired the nvidias website ones and repo built in ones
<snoopyau> i havent manged to get the open source 2d ones working yet
<head_victim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692287 shows how to ignore the edid and then set the mode (resolution) to whatever you know your monitor can safely do
<snoopyau> Thanks ill give it a whirl later
<snoopyau> Im in windows atm 
<snoopyau> Im using 1920x1080 in Windows atm wit the 560ti and a 27" screen
<head_victim> So when you go to change it thought are you using the "display" or the "nvidia settings" menu entry?
<head_victim> Just double checking because sometimes people don't realise you need to use nvidia settings when using the proprietary drivers. 
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<gggs> sagaci: 1 packet transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 360000ms
<gorilla> would have been more impressive if it did come back to you in that amount of time.
<gggs> "IP over Avian Carriers" maybe?
<sagaci> ha
<gorilla> yes, the packet was roasted by the microwave link.
<head_victim> Awww, pong :/
<gorilla> yes, the roasted pigeon could be a little on the nose afterwards.
<gggs> 2 packets transmitted, 1 received, 50% packet loss, time 420000ms
<gggs> gorilla: no QoS with IPoAC
<gorilla> gggs: same as for ICMP :-)
<gggs> actually my bad, turns out IPoAC w/QoS was released 9 years after the initial rfc! " The following quality of service levels are available: Concorde,
<gggs>    First, Business, and Coach.  Concorde class offers expedited data
<gggs>    delivery."
<gggs> whoops, newline fail, bad irssi
<gorilla> could add another one.. stand-by. We'll send it when we can.. oh btw your payload is following on the next plane.
<gggs> says "Round-robin queueing is not recommended.  Robins make for well-tuned networks but do not support the necessary auto-homing feature."
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-11
<AndChat-192225> Hi all
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-11
<Noskcaj> jared, jea: I just got about 200 kubuntu stickers to distribute around australia. How should i do this?
<Noskcaj> Who distributes the ubuntu stickers in australia?
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-13
<jea> Noskcaj: I am not sure who normally distributes them. I think jared gets them sometimes, as the Ubuntu-AU Team Contact, and then distributes them. I think what you said on the mailing list is fine.
<jared> Noskcaj: it was actually a family member of elky 's if I believe correctly. The ones I've received have always been for events so handed out there.
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-14
<jared> Let the translations begin! https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+lang/en_AU (ping jea !)
<moises> hola
<jea> jared: Yep, I saw the announcement. Time to get going :)
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-15
<jared> jea: apparently a lot of others noticed as well, every page is is currently taking at least 2 refreshes due to time outs :/
<jea> that site does go a lot slower recently
<jared> I assume it is all the setup for the next version
<jea> New launchpad?
<jared> Nah trusty
<jared> Well that's the first page done. 
#ubuntu-au 2015-12-07
<gbell> Do you guys run AV on your ubuntu machines?
<blahdeblah> gbell: yes, but only for incoming mail
<gbell> ClamAV?
<gbell> @blahdeblah ClamAV?
<meetingology> gbell: Error: "blahdeblah" is not a valid command.
<blahdeblah> gbell: just use names; no @ needed
<blahdeblah> gbell: And yes, ClamAV :-)
<gbell> blahdeblah: Last dodgy attachment I ran through ClamAV came up blank.  AV is so technically challenging - they run virtual machines - that I don't know how an OS project could measure up.
<blahdeblah> Totally true; I believe VirusTotal has an API nowadays; it would be worth checking out whether there are any filters for postfix/spamassassin which allow checking of file hashes against its API (similar to razor/pyzor, but for AV rather than spam)...
<gbell> file hashes don't work with modern viruses that mutate.
<blahdeblah> and yet VirusTotal is still a useful and viable service
<gbell> Don't you upload the entire binary to VirusTotal?
<blahdeblah> They recently added hash checking via API, I believe
<gbell> Interesting... you can send a hash to 'rescan' a file (I guess that just means getting the results again).  https://www.virustotal.com/en/documentation/public-api/  
<gbell> My Win7 Virtualbox instance just got infected today.  First time ever.  I'm hoping they didn't crawl my SMB shares (linux host) and infect other stuff.
<bradm> gbell: Sophos has a linux agent, at $WORK[-1] we had exim piping things through it first before delivery.  not sure how feasible that is for home though, no idea on pricing.
<bradm> https://www.sophos.com/en-us/products/free-tools/sophos-antivirus-for-linux.aspx
<bradm> there you go, free.
<blahdeblah> bradm: That might even be worth having a play with
<bradm> blahdeblah: my knowledge on how it runs is several years old, so I couldn't comment on how good it is these days, but its free, what could you lose other than time?
<bradm> you could probably even run both clamav and sophos via spamassassin or something, not sure how well the free version plays with others though
<blahdeblah> gbell: Do you know anything about the infection vector on your Win7 box?  One thing we used to do at $job - 1 was run an AV filter on the local squid proxy; it had surprisingly little impact, and still picked up quite a few drive-by downloads.
<blahdeblah> bradm: I use amavis, and that definitely supports setups like that
<bradm> blahdeblah: depends on how well the sophos agent does integration I guess
<blahdeblah> pretty sure it's supported out of the box with amavis
<bradm> thats great then, should work nicely.
<bradm> ah, they want name and email details to download it
<blahdeblah> understandable; they need to be able to spam you, right? :-)
<bradm> totally.
<gbell> blahdeblah: yeah, downloaded/installed 7zip, resedit and chromium today.  I think it was one of the first two.
<gbell> oh, fun, the 7zip I downloaded (from their site) shows up on Virustotal:  https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/543457ec106a47cf74e0f6f84a40acefcc5d0faee909266745008fa9ab3a5681/analysis/  Could be a false-positive... the names of the malware are different than what MS Security said I had (Win32/Hadsruda!bit)
<gbell> Correction. resedit, not 7zip.
<blahdeblah> gbell: Malware names vary quite a lot from vendor to vendor
#ubuntu-au 2017-12-16
<neil_> can you do NAT between 3 interfaces ... i.e. eth1 <-> eth0 and eth2 <-> eth0 ... at the same time
